# Enterprise Solutions > Oracle Apps romise date, Need by date, Original Date in PO

## Geek_Guest

*Question asked by Visitor Nitin Motghare*

Tell me from where we will I get data for Promise date, Need by date, Original Date in PO? I need to see Oginal Promise date?

----------


## sameersaxena7

Try the following query to reteive Original Date (promised_date before revision happened): 

SELECT promised_date, line_location_id
  FROM po_line_locations_archive_all
 WHERE (revision_num, line_location_id) IN (
                                   SELECT   MIN (revision_num),
                                            line_location_id
                                       FROM po_line_locations_archive_all
                                      WHERE po_line_id = :Line_location_id --PO_LINE_LOCATIONS_ALL.LINE_LOCATION_ID 
                                   GROUP BY line_location_id)

----------


## douglas42

Try to ask some proffesional web developers.

----------

